
Politicians and CEOs who've successfully lied on their resumes - jl87
http://thehustle.co/ever-lied-on-your-resume-so-did-joe-biden
======
alphonse23
did you post this just to feel better about something you either just did or
did in the past?

~~~
jl87
no

